# Freedom At Last!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally!

For the past week I have been testing Sinister. I have been leaving him out of his crate while I am at work and he has been doing wonderfully! 

Sometimes he is alone for 2 hours and sometimes he is alone for 6 hours (depends on my cousins schedule) but he hasn't messed up once!

I am so happy! He now has free roam of the house! It only took him 2 years to get that privilege! :happyboogie: Good boy Sinister!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! It is normally around the 2 year mark when you can start testing them. HOWEVER don't be surprised if after 2 weeks he gets into something. Right now it is something new to him, but once he gets confortable with the new "routine" he may get a little nutty.  Again, it may or may not happen. It happened to me with Ultro. He did perfectly fine for 2 weeks and then he ate a brand new bed.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Congratulations! It is normally around the 2 year mark when you can start testing them. HOWEVER don't be surprised if after 2 weeks he gets into something. Right now it is something new to him, but once he gets confortable with the new "routine" he may get a little nutty.  Again, it may or may not happen. It happened to me with Ultro. *He did perfectly fine for 2 weeks and then he ate a brand new bed*.


 Oh no! I thought it was over! 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get lucky! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

^ Frag started chewing on the carpet and chewing up bowls left on the entertainment center after a few weeks. Now he's back into his crate for most of the time unless it's a quick outing. 

Congrats though Sinister!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good boy Sinister, you're a big boy now! Congrats.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay Sinister!

I agree with others though, he may revert occasionally. Raven would be fine for weeks and then I'd come home to something chewed. Usually nothing major.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Yay Sinister!
> 
> I agree with others though, he may revert occasionally. Raven would be fine for weeks and then I'd come home to something chewed. Usually nothing major.


Sin and I have played this game before when he was a year old and he lasted a week and then he ate some of my wall. 

This time I am hoping he is mature enough to not mess it up!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's great! What a good boy,Sin!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Good job Sin!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats awesome. Good job to you both!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Sin and I have played this game before when he was a year old and he lasted a week and then he ate some of my wall.
> 
> This time I am hoping he is mature enough to not mess it up!


 
Maybe he heard a mouse in your wall and tried to get to it before you got home...he could have thought you'd be proud of him for saving you from a certain mouse attack. And he ate his mess so you wouldn't have to clean it up. 

Hey, it could happen.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Maybe he heard a mouse in your wall and tried to get to it before you got home...he could have thought you'd be proud of him for saving you from a certain mouse attack. And he ate his mess so you wouldn't have to clean it up.
> 
> Hey, it could happen.


He better not eat a mouse! 

I like mice. 

I think he was trying to make a window for himself.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> He better not eat a mouse!
> 
> I like mice.
> 
> I think he was trying to make a window for himself.


Hec, you didn't tell me he was a contractor!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Hec, you didn't tell me he was a contractor!


I told him he needed to get a job when he turned 2 so he's looking for work. 

Do you have something in mind?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I told him he needed to get a job when he turned 2 so he's looking for work.
> 
> Do you have something in mind?


 
Oh hec yeah! Can he lay flooring?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Oh hec yeah! Can he lay flooring?


Yes, he's good at laying on the floor.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats to you and Sinister.

I tested Gunner early due to the fact he was wearing the cone of shame for a few days and decided it was as good a time as any. He was 13 months. I let him stay out of the crate at night and during the day as well when I was not home. 
Once the cone was no longer needed, he was still given the freedom and he's never, not once disappointed. 
It's been 1 1/2 years and maybe I just got lucky, but he's never so much as chewed anything other than his own toys.

So there's definitely hope he'll enjoy the freedom and be a good boy. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I really wouldn't be worried about Hondo chewing up things he shouldn't. I'd be more worried about the chaos he's cause on his own. He still thinks if his head fits so will his body. I'm more afraid that he would knock my entertainment center over...toss my coffee & end tables around... get stuck behind the fridge...etc.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I really wouldn't be worried about Hondo chewing up things he shouldn't. I'd be more worried about the chaos he's cause on his own. He still thinks if his head fits so will his body. I'm more afraid that he would knock my entertainment center over...toss my coffee & end tables around...* get stuck behind the fridge...etc*.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

We are on the 4th week of Sinister having freedom in the house while no one is home.

Everything is still going great! :happyboogie:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I came home to about 8 pairs of high heels chewed up after about a week of freedom the first time with elsa


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome!

Can you tell Sinister to have a talk with Kaiser? He's been rearranging the furniture when I am home, I'd hate to see what he comes up with when I'm not watching!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can you tell Sinister to have a talk with Kaiser? He's been rearranging the furniture when I am home, I'd hate to see what he comes up with when I'm not watching!


I can certainly do that for you.

What's the best time to reach him? :laugh:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wait! Kaiser moves furniture and Sinister lays flooring....I think we may be on to something....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Wait! Kaiser moves furniture and Sinister lays flooring....I think we may be on to something....


Well what does Hondo do?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> We are on the 4th week of Sinister having freedom in the house while no one is home.
> 
> Everything is still going great! :happyboogie:


Woo hoo, way to go Sin. That's a good boy!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Well what does Hondo do?


 
He has absolutely no skills to do anything therefore he will be the supervisor!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I can certainly do that for you.
> 
> What's the best time to reach him? :laugh:


Well, he hangs out in his crate most of the day so he's around then. 



Lilie said:


> Wait! Kaiser moves furniture and Sinister lays flooring....I think we may be on to something....


We have an all new kind of working GSDs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Well, he hangs out in his crate most of the day so he's around then.
> 
> Ok. Well I only have a cell phone so when I get off work I will have Sin call him.
> 
> We have an all new kind of working GSDs.


Finally! Now he can pay for his own food and maybe he will buy me a toy or two!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

LMAO good boy Sin!


----------

